# Nicest Paint?



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I was inquiring with Maestro about getting an Extreme Power. He explained that since the frames he sells are painted in Belgium ( I think I got that right ) I'd be able to pick any colnago paint scheme going back to 1996.
What are your favs?


----------



## edmundjaques (Dec 29, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> I was inquiring with Maestro about getting an Extreme Power. He explained that since the frames he sells are painted in Belgium ( I think I got that right ) I'd be able to pick any colnago paint scheme going back to 1996.
> What are your favs?


You need to be a bit careful: Some schemes suit carbon better than steel (and alloy) and vice versa. I like AD14 on steel. I still think AD11 is the best on carbon - see the advert in Mastermag 2000 or the "Mona Lisa" artwork from that time. One of the wrench Science web pages lists a lot of historic colour schemes: Some don't (IMHO) stand the test of time.. As an aside, Mike arranged a respray of my MXL frame from Rabobank to AD14 three years ago - telling me Belgium - and I'm very pleased with it still today. I'd get to see as many paint schemes you can, get Mike to source the one you want. You'll live with it for a long time.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

I actually really like the PT07 paint scheme (white/blue petacchi jets). Wish I could actually see how it looked in a sloping size 50. I know I'm probably in the minority for liking that paint job!!


----------



## Blackbird (Jan 15, 2007)

gibson00 said:


> I actually really like the PT07 paint scheme (white/blue petacchi jets). Wish I could actually see how it looked in a sloping size 50. I know I'm probably in the minority for liking that paint job!!


I saw one of those at cbike in Chicago yesterday, not for me but it really looked good.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

gibson00 said:


> I was inquiring with Maestro about getting an Extreme Power. He explained that since the frames he sells are painted in Belgium ( I think I got that right ) I'd be able to pick any colnago paint scheme going back to 1996.
> What are your favs?


My favorites: 

AD20 (which I have on my MxL) pearl white with blue accents. Probably the simplest Colnago paint scheme ever. 

GEO: - gold and blue depicting the map of the Mediterranean. I have this on my Dream+.

I have PR04 on my C50, which is nice but not that exciting to look at.


----------



## Abaddon (Feb 27, 2004)

*One word... Rabobank*



gibson00 said:


> I was inquiring with Maestro about getting an Extreme Power. He explained that since the frames he sells are painted in Belgium ( I think I got that right ) I'd be able to pick any colnago paint scheme going back to 1996.
> What are your favs?


The Rabobank paint schemes have always been my favorite. Though my 2004 Colnago Dream HP is painted in the PR4 scheme.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Well, I was actually able to strike a fair deal with my LBS for the frameset, which they are ordering from the US distributor, Veltec. Should have it in a couple of weeks. Went with the Extreme Power sloping '50' in the STIT italian colors.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

gibson00 said:


> Well, I was actually able to strike a fair deal with my LBS for the frameset, which they are ordering from the US distributor, Veltec. Should have it in a couple of weeks. Went with the Extreme Power sloping '50' in the STIT italian colors.


I'd be curious to know how much the frame weighs. The latest issue of CycleSport America has a listing of specs on latest road bikes. The C50 is listed at 2.5 lbs (mine weighs 2.64) and the Extreme Power is listed as 2.7 I think. So 2.84 lbs???

What I REALLY hate is when frames like Cervelo are listed as 'NA'. The Paris Carbon is listed as 2.2 lbs but I think that's a bit optimistic.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Clevor said:


> I'd be curious to know how much the frame weighs. The latest issue of CycleSport America has a listing of specs on latest road bikes. The C50 is listed at 2.5 lbs (mine weighs 2.64) and the Extreme Power is listed as 2.7 I think. So 2.84 lbs???
> 
> What I REALLY hate is when frames like Cervelo are listed as 'NA'. The Paris Carbon is listed as 2.2 lbs but I think that's a bit optimistic.


Head over to the Pinarello forum and I think you'll find that almost everyone's frame there weighs quite a bit more than the quoted weight from Pinarello. Total Cycling says the Extreme Power weighs about 1130 grams for a sloping 52cm that they weighed..
Quite a bit heavier than something like a Cervelo R3, but not bad compared to typical carbon frames. I would never recommend either a Pinarello or a Colnago to a weight weenie.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Those pictures soooooooo make me wanna get a colnago. :mad2:

AAARGHHH but I cannntttttt


----------

